# Who shoots a 16 gauge?



## Straycat

I am curious if anyone still shoots a 16 ga. shotgun. I have Model 12 Winchester that was my standard "meat gun" for many years before steel shot was mandated. It would even handle a goose in the decoys and it is a sweet shooter. It still gets it's share of sharptails and pheasants each season here on the prairie.

I understand this was a popular gauge until the 1940's. It has a smaller shot weight (1 1/8 oz.), but using smaller shot sizes, it patterns well. I even have old factory lead shells loaded with BB shot.

I wonder why the 16 ga. really never caught on? With little demand, even new shells are getting hard to come by.

Let's hear some thoughts from any 16 gauge shooters.

Thanks.


----------



## Springer

I started out shooting a 16Ga bolt action. Not sure what brand but my dad still has it.
I was thinking about getting a 16ga 870 for my kids but most of the people that I talk to said to go with a 20ga because of more choices of shells available. 
I do think the 16's are making a comeback though you are seeing more in the stores and more shells on the shelfs.


----------



## lecub

The 16 was originally sold as a gun that carried like a 20 and packed a punch of a 12, after WW II alloy recivers used on 12ga. cut the weight and with better 20ga. shells the 16 lost it's nitch market. The 16 is making a come back in the U.S. Shell manufactures are making loads for the upland market 1 1/8 oz cooperplated 5,6.7.5 @ 1310 f.p.s. make a awsome pheasant load. I still have a good supply of 1 1/4 oz lead 4,&6 for those late season roosters.
Thanks for reminding me how much like that gauge, I think I will grab the 16 for the trap & skeet rounds tomorrow night.


----------



## rowdie

I have my dad's first shotgun he bought back in '40s, and it's a dbl barrel 16 ga. It was the only shotgun he ever owned and last year I used it when my gun was in the shop. Still works great! If it could shoot 3" shells it would be awesome!


----------



## Straycat

Who still makes a 16 gauge shotgun? I have seen many European models.
I think Ithica still make a Model 37 in a 16 gauge. How about Browning?

I would like to shoot a 16 gauge again for ducks. It was murder on early teal with a load of lead 6's. I thought about shooting Bismith in the the Model 12, but it takes a 2nd mortgage to buy a box.

I hope you guys are right on this gauge becoming popular again. I need to check at different sporting goods stores for shells.

I really like the 16 for upland shooting. It packs an adequate punch for roosters and it's light and fast, unlike we older guys.

Anyone else shoot a 16 gauge? Good or bad.


----------



## Straycat

lecub & rowdie,

What make and models of 16 gauge shotguns do you shoot?

Just curious. Thanks


----------



## lecub

Straycat
I shoot a Merkel 203 o/u that is built on a 20 gauge frame weighs in at about 6 lbs. also a Browning sweet 16 I don't shoot the Browing to much anymore kinda got away from 3 shooters.(the old dogs can't handle the triples very well)  Merkel still makes a 16 in sxs and o/u and Browning might in the citori line , Remington offers it in the 870 wingmaster, youth and 1100 line. I do shoot Bismuth loads when hunting roosters on W.P.As , but box lasts a year. Also if you find a old 16 gauge be sure to check the chambers as some were not designed for 2 3/4" shells.


----------



## indsport

Have both a 16 ga bolt action and a remington model 58 in 16 ga. In our neck of the woods, have seen steel for 16 ga. 16's were also considered a fine "ladies gun" to complement the men shooting a 12 on waterfowl in europe in 2.5" and before 3" became available in US. 20 ga 3" took over the market for a similiar amount of shot.


----------



## Straycat

lecub,

Very good point on the chamber length. My Model 12 was made in 1927 which was the first year the model was made for the 2 3/4" shell. Before that, I believe the standard shell was 2 9/16" or 2 1/2". One has to be very carefull or it could make for a bad day.

The Merkel sounds like a sweet shooter.

I've seen various lead shot sizes also for the 16 gauge ranging from 8 shot to BB. I used to shoot lead 4's and 2's many years ago for geese over decoys. You can't find 2's in a factory load anymore.

I'm glad to see a few 16 ga. fans out there.


----------



## lecub

Straycat
Just checked Kent's web they show a tungsten matrix 1 1/4 oz 4,5 @1265 load for a 2 3/4" 16. also in their gamebore line they show a 2 1/2" shell for the older guns. I believe Brownings had a 2 9/16" chamber.


----------



## oatsboy

I started with my fathers side by side 16 ithaca.to this day i cant hit the broadside of a barn with the thing,my poor father still has trouble with his throwing arm from all the things he heaved in the air for me to shoot at,all in vain. i know its me,not the gun,he seems to do just fine and prefers to brandish it in the duck blind over his 12.
later i aguired my grandfathers 16 ga wingmaster,acomplished alot of firsts with that gun to include my first whitetail.now it comes out every oct. 1'st for the grouse opener 'tradition'
allthough shells here have always seem to be available my 16's see little time afield for no other reason than over the years ive purchased speciality guns.
saying that it reminds me that a16 ga can do it all,and out of all my guns it will be my 16 that will be passed on to my children.


----------



## Straycat

I checked out Kent's website. Sounds like the Tungsten matrix may work. Now I have to find a box or two and I'll be back in business.

Thanks.


----------



## Dick Monson

Still have Grampas dblbl 16 ga open hammer. Started with a Model 37 16 ga and used it until shells became hard to get. That gun did everything a kid could want.


----------



## Ref

I won a 16 ga. Remington 870 Express at our DU banquet in April. I sold it to a friend to give to his son for his 16th birthday.


----------



## Colonel Sanders

I have a remington 870 16ga. that use for just about everything that I hunt.


----------



## Colonel Sanders

I have a remington 870 16ga. that use for just about everything that I hunt.


----------



## Curtis

I shoot a remington 11-48 16 gauge semi auto with a full barrel. with 15/16 ounce shot of ultra shok, I dropped a real at 60 yards with 4 shot. BEAT THAT :wink:

Curtis


----------



## driggy

check out 16ga.com if your really interested in 16s. Alot of info there. Also I'd be more impressed if it was a teal you dropped. Reals aren't as tough (harr-harr)


----------



## n_108_nd

A 16 gauge 870 was my first gun. My dad had the stock cut off and the barrel bored out to modified before I began shooting it. The gun could take down anything smaller than a goose at the same range as a 12 gauge. It was the perfect gun for a younger hunter or a woman because the stock was short enough and there was virtually no kick. If I can pry it out of the fingers of my nephew I would like to give it to my wife.


----------



## steinauge

I shoot three sixteens,a Stevens 530 SxS,a Hunter arms SxS and a Husqvarna combination gun in 9.3x57r and 16 ga.I usually use 7\8 oz vintager shells in the Husky,I shoot "estate" brand 1oz of no 8 in the other two.I like the sixteen,I believe it will pretty much do it all.


----------



## rowdie

Since my step-son is shooting my double 20 ga. I've used my dads old double 16. Its a Stevens not sure about the model. Have made some real long shots that anyone hunting with a 12 would be proud of.

I just bought a double 12 ga. will be picking it up next friday, its time to put my dads gun away. I think he bought it in the early 1950's.


----------



## Richard Mosely

The 16 gauge is my favorite for any type of shotgunning and I have been shooting it for 45 years. Mostly at doves and ducks and targets.

For high quality non toxic ammo you can try Kent Tungsten Matrix 1.25 oz of #5s. This works just like lead and is fine in older guns. Availability is from www.ballisticproducts.com. You can read about it at www.kentgamebore.com. The velocity on this load is 1265 fps. 
Hopefully, Kent will offer this same load with number 3 shot for long range shooting but the "5's are fine for shots to around 40 yards or so.

16 gauge guns are currently available from Remington, Merkel, and Huglu. And you can also find good used guns from nearly any manufacturer. I especially like the Browning Sweet Sixteen and Citori. Hopefully, Remington will announce a three-inch magnum 16 which would greatly improve shooter flexibility with this gauge (and their sales).

Best wishes to you,
Richard Mosely


----------



## honkbuster3

My grandpa shot a 16 ga model 12 winchester forever and he loved it . He shot more ducks than will ever shoot with His model 12. He loved it and it was the first gunn that I ever shot. Its a great little gun but does not give me enough confidence in the field. I prefer 12 ga my self. :beer:


----------



## Hollywood

Wanted to say "Thanks!" to Richard Mosely- I checked out the Kent 16 Ga. ammo info. If they offer that in #3 shot I'll definately take out the model 12 16 ga. my uncle gave me years ago. That gun fits me better than any other - I killed alot of birds with it prior to steel and would love to get it out for canadas! Give me a 16 that fits perfect with alot of memories behind it over the 12 I use now anyday!


----------



## Militant_Tiger

I have an 870 wingmaster in 16 from the early 50s. I adore the gun, but wish I could find tungsten loads for it regularly, and at a decent price, as it has a fixed full choke, so steel is a no go. Anyhow, great rabbit gun.


----------



## daddys gun

Hi, I was wondering if anyone had any info for my dad on his 16 gauge single shotgun. It say Wards hercules. model SD12B I can't seem to find another one anywhere online, or any info for that matter on the model #. If any one could help as far as dates, and approx. worth now he would appreciate it.
Thank you


----------



## Benillibrother

16 gauge is a great gun, my grandfather, father, brother and I all shot the same Remington model 31 pump gun, still have it, works great, bagged alot of Partridge and pheasants with that iron. My brother and I both also have Remington 870's in 16 ga. and a Browning A5 16 ga. We used them regularly every year hunting besides our 12 ga. guns. Benillibrother


----------



## nutt

my dad has a winchester 16gauge pump with a hammer..its dated 1900


----------



## Straycat

I appreciate all the responses since my original post. With the number of views there must be still interest in the ol' 16 gauge or people are just curious.

After 28 years I plan to retire the old Winchester Model 12. Its last service was to dust a couple cottontails along the Big Muddy river bluffs with my sons last January. After it's 80 plus years, it's going to have a honored place in the gun cabinet next to my grandfather's hunting vest and numerous boxes of paper shells. The action is still as solid as when it was made. Thank you Winchester for such a fine firearm.

Now I just need to find another 16 gauge, I would love to find a Browning A-5 Sweet 16.

If you had the nod from the wife, what would you get for a 16 gauge?

Thanks and keep the wind at your back.


----------



## Hollywood

You can retire that Model 12 for awhile.....but I'll bet a box of shells it'll only see semi-retirement! Try to buy another Model 12 16 ga. now thats in decent shape- the prices will scare ya to death. Sounds like you need an excuse to go buy a new gun. (Good Man!) Don't worry- we won't tell the wife the ol model 12 has at least another 80 years left in it!


----------



## Straycat

Hollywood,

I'm afraid you would win that bet. It's a still good gun and it may get restless sitting in the cabinet. I own several shotguns, but somehow that's the one I grab for.

Yes I am looking for an excuse. I've tried saying "I'm buying this gun for one of my boys" or there not making this model/gauge anymore" or my favorite " I found this great deal and it won't be getting any cheaper."

Thank you Richard Mosely for the excellent post on the subject.

Good Shooting.


----------



## Hollywood

I owe Mr. Mosely.

I was planning to buy a new shotgun for goose hunting this year but after the info he posted Re: 16 ga shotshells thru Ballistic Products I decided to put the money into more decoys & to use the Model 12 my uncle gave me years ago (I love this gun) can't wait to get it out again for waterfowl- its been over 28 years since I've shot a goose or duck with the old gun.

Thank You!


----------



## woodcanoeguy

I hunt four 16's. A new Rizzini 400 O/U , a nice older model 12 and two Ithaca 37's. The ithacas are really the nicest pointing of them all. The 16 gauge is great because it shoots a "square load"....1 oz of shot patterns perfectly. It is great to see it making a comeback but it drives the prices up!


----------



## mr.trooper

woodcanoeguy said:


> ...It is great to see it making a comeback but it drives the prices up!


On a Macro-Economic scale, an increase in demand creates scarcity inthe short run, but the aggregate supply curve will soon shift to the right in order to re-establish equilibrium. The increase in the aggregate supply needed to re-establish market equilibrium brings the price back down.
:beer:


----------



## ghart

I shoot a Browning Sweet Sixteen made in Belguim with a blond stock with modified choke. I also have the original paper work from 1952. I am the second proud owner.


----------



## Straycat

ghart,

Lucky dog! 
Sounds like a great gun. Hang on to that one. I'm still looking for one.

Good Shooting.


----------



## kewl1313

I Shoot a Fausti O/U.. I am looking for some good 16 g. pheasant loads...HELP please 

thanks
DAN


----------



## steve66

i have a stevens 16 bolt action with a 3 shot detachable magazine. it even has an adjustable choke. it is a pretty good gun. i like it it is a really good shot gun.


----------



## Eriegunner

Bought a 16 ga Citori Feather Lightning and what a beautiful handling gun...


----------



## Browningfan369

Love both my 16s, the second one is a Browning 525 Sporting with 30 inch barrels what a fun gun to shoot.


----------



## alleyyooper

I have a old 16ga. a Wards Western field i've had for 51 years. It has the poly ckoke on it which I really liked. It devloped a problem in the late 1970's so I don't shoot it much any longer.

Looking at todays shot gun load specks One can full under tand why they are not strong sellers. You can load a 20 ga to out do any standard 16ga load of the day. You can down load a 12ga to achive the light 16ga load of the day.

I still have my Mec 600 JR set upo to load 16ga shells and have a good supply of hulls and other componets for the day I can get another 16 ga shot gun.

 Al


----------



## popo

I could probably afford a better gun, and I have a few, but when I hunt pheasants and grouse, I take my old Winchester 24- 16 guage double. I know if a bird gets up in range, he is in trouble.


----------



## SuperX2Shootr

I still break out the Winchester Model 12 16 gauge from time to time. There is no way that I would
ever consider retiring it. Pricing for the no-tox shells aren't any worse than the premium loads for 
3" or 3 1/2" 12 gauge shells. I've been curious about "Nice Shot" - as it looks like they have some 
pretty nice offerings for us 16 gauge users.


----------

